# Backround DT coming to my house?



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I got a call from the Vermont State Police detective who is doing my background investigation. As I was aware, he has made a few calls and I figured that he was just wrapping up the investigation. But to my suprize, he ask me if i would be available anytime on Thursday, (tommorrow), so he could come to my house to talk to me! I'm assuming he will also be looking to talk to neighbors, parents, ect. But none of the depts. i've applied for have done this. Anyone been through this process before and want to let me know what to expect? Wasn't sure what to wear but i'm going to play it safe and wear a shirt and tie... and make sure my dog is locked up! :wink:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I had to do this with U.S. Customs. The guy that came out was an investigator from the treasury Dept. and he ended up coming to my house like an hour early so i wasn't even ready i was still in my PJ's but he was cool about it. Basically what we did was we went over my application fully and my credit report and also my criminal background and tickets and stuff like that. Then he walked around my neighborhood door to door and whoever he didn't talk to he left a piece of paper with his # on it in the mailbox. Then for the next week he went to my previous and current employers and my references and all those places. It was pretty crazy and not as hard as i thought it was gonna be. I was a nervous wreck beforehand. Hope this lil bit of info helps. Good luck!!

Scott c:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Thats a pretty common practice for M.S.P. background investigators as well. Don't be surprised to get woken up either. They are not trying to harass you, just observing you in your "natural habitat". Remember there is a means to an end. Good luck.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha I'm sure my husband will respond...but his BI showed up unannounced from a different state while he was sleeping..so at least you have some warning!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well I let him know i won't be home from class until 1100, so at least i dont have to worry about being woken up. Thanks for the tip on the early arrival though. I will make sure i'm prepared as soon as i get home... thanks for the tips!

Posted Wed Dec 01, 17:18:

Well I let him know i won't be home from class until 1100, so at least i dont have to worry about being woken up. Thanks for the tip on the early arrival though. I will make sure i'm prepared as soon as i get home... thanks for the tips!

Posted Wed Dec 01, 18:08:

I have a question... what should I wear? I was thinking a shirt and tie with dress shoes but maybe he is expecting to see me in casual clothes?? Any ideas :-k


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Wear anything except your assless chaps and leather hood.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

2-Delta @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> Wear anything except your assless chaps and leather hood.


Nah, I wore those to the oral board interview. Gotta change it up, ya know? :thumbup:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

What if you switched it up a bit.. The blue with the Sailor hat is wicked HOT!

I know for a fact this outfit will land you the position~

Perfect Interview Outfit


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

Head down to the local costume shop and rent a pig costume.... he he he \/


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

just make sure you have "Super Troopers" on your TV when he gets there. Maybee two bottles of Maple Syrup on your table, see if he'll get into a chugging contest.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Probally should hide those Soldier of Fortune and Playboys that you keep next to the can and the Galls catalog you keep next to your bed.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

MiamiVice @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> just make sure you have "Super Troopers" on your TV when he gets there. Maybee two bottles of Maple Syrup on your table, see if he'll get into a chugging contest.


haha... i knew it was only a matter of time before the super troopers joke came out. Laugh it up boys... if i get on, i'll be starting my LEO career at age 23. This girl i work withs boyfriend is in the MSP academy now and he's 32!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

MiamiVice @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> just make sure you have "Super Troopers" on your TV when he gets there. Maybee two bottles of Maple Syrup on your table, see if he'll get into a chugging contest.


Dude, that was really maple syrup!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Hide any wannabe items you may have. 

:idea: Play a COPS 'uncensored' video :wink: and ask "Wanna beer? I've already had 12".


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

2-Delta @ Wed 01 Dec said:


> Wear anything except your assless chaps and leather hood.


Don't forget the nipple clamps and the ball gag :-D

Scott c:


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

answer the door wearing your birth day suit and a gun belt. Good luck.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

The meeting went very well. Good to be in more of a casual setting for once. He said I will be hearing from them with a decison within a couple of weeks... i'll be keeping everyone posted


----------

